# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  الكريم الاعجوووبه يزيل الحبوووب والنمش والكلف وعن تجربه شخصيه وبالصور

## أموله دلوعه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاحظــــــــــــــــــ ـــــه
بمناسبة افتتاح الجزء الثاني 
أول خمس طلبيات
فقط بـ 100 درهم


هلالالالالالالالالالالالا بالحلواااااااااااااات
شحالكن حبايبي


الصراحه ما حبيت اكتب هالموضوع او أتاجر بهالمنتج الا عقب ما استخدمته شخصيا وبعد اهلي ومعارفي
والكريم ثقه
وقبل لا اكتب عن الكريم حبيت ابدأ بتجربتي الشخصيه وتجارب اهلي



(1)


عزيزاتي
(بشرتي جااااااافه جدا) ولو ما رطبتها بشكل يومي تبقع وتتكون عليها طبقة جلد ميت
ومو اي كريم يناسبها لان معروف ان كل بشره جافه احتمال كبير تكون حساسه
بس الحمدلله بشرتي مب حساسه ومافيها حبوب ولا كلف ولا نمش
ما شاء صافيه بس كان خاطري لونها يتوحد وتستوي ناااااااعمه


المهم
في صيدلاني من معارفنا عنده مصنع في تايلاند 
سوا من فتره كريم من انتاجه الشخصي بحكم تخصصه


وجربت استخدام الكريم 


قبل اني اخبركم عن النتيجه 
الكريم عباره عن الاعشاب الطبيعيه ومافيه اي مواااد كيماويه


استخدمته مدة 3 ايام .. و عطول خواتي لاحظن ان بشرتي نووووورت واستوت ناعمه
وتشجعت واستمريت باستخدامه والنتيجه كانت واااااااااااااااااااااو


بشره ناااااااعمه وصااااااااافيه ولونها موحد ومافيها لا روؤس سوده ولا غيرها
ولما اظهر من البيت واحط كريم مرطب وبودره عبالهم اني حاطه اساس لصفااااء بشرتي


وعقب ماعجبتني النتيجه جربته على صدري لان مرات تظهرلي حبوب صغيره وتترك اثر
وما شاء الله راااااااااااحت كل الحبوب والاثار واستوت المنطقه صااااااااااااااافيه وتلق


ومب بس جذا
ربيعاتي وكل من شافني سألني شو سويتي ببشرتج شو هالبياض وصفاء البشره


هاي تجربتي الشخصيه




(2)


بالنسبه لاختي العوده ربت من 4 شهور واستوا بها كلف الحمل + هالات سوده
واختي بشرتها (دهنيه + حسااااااااااااااااااااسه)


استخدمته و النتيجه رووووووووووووووعه
بيااااااااااااااااااااااا ااض وكلف الحمل خااااااااااااااز




(3)


وربيعة اختي (بشرتها مختلطه) وهي حامل بالشهر السابع وقبل لا تحمل كان عندها نمش وكلف خفيف على خدودها وخشمها وعقب ما حملت زاد عليها بشكل ملحوووووظ 
المسكينه تعقدت من هالشيء
وعطيناها الكريم واستخدمته
خوووووووووووووزعنها الكلف و النمش وصارت بشرتها بيييييييضه وناااااعمه مثل الياهال
حتى زوجها مستوي يسألها دووم انتي شو سويتي بعمرج وشلون خاز عنج النمش والكلف وشلون اسويتي بيضه جذا .. خبريني شو سويتي !!؟!!
الريال متخبل بها
ما شاء الله .. الله يخليهم لبعض

ويوم شافوها اخوات ريلها تخبلن عليها لان ويهم مليان حبوووووووب وكلف
واستحين يطلبن منها وتفشلهن
خلوا اخوهم يعرف شو السالفه ..وطلبت من اختي درزن من الكريم وتجاسمن 
وما شاء الله النتيجه عيبتهم واااااايد




(4)


شيء وحده من معارفنا (بشرتها دهنيه ) وكان فيها حبوووووووووووووب ع ويها .. ومب اي حبوب عوووده ومليانه دهون وشكلها مب شيء و ويها فيه اثار الحبوب وتصبغات
وماحصلت علاج يخوز عنها الحبوب بشكل نهائي
حتى انها خذت حبوب .. ويوم تهد الحبوب يردلها الحب اللي ع ويها مره ثانيه
وحليلها كانت وايد متلعوزه
كسرت خاطر اختيه وعطتها الكريم واستخدمته
والنتيجه ان الحبووووووووووب + أثارها خاااااااااااازت عن ويها ولون ويها توحد
وما طلعت لها حبووب ثانيه ,, وللامانه ايام الدوره تظهرلها حبه ولا حبتين وهالشيء طبيعي
وبشرتها استوت بيييييييييييضه وصاااااااافيه
ولو شفتي بشرتها مستحيل تقولين ان كان فيها حبوووب بويها من صفاااااااء بشرتها





(5)
وشيء بعد وحده ثانيه من معرفنا استخدمته كان فيها حبوب على ويها تظهر وتختفي وتظهر وتختفي (بشرتها مختلطه) 
وعقب ما استخدمت الكريم الحبووووووب خاااااااااااازت وبعد الاثار والتصبغات و ويها استوا صااااااافي ولونه موحد 
لو تشوفين ويها تقولين شرات ويه الياهال.. لان الكريم يخلي البشره شكلها وملمسها ناعم شرات الياهل 
ما شاء الله.. الله يديم عليها





( 6 )
وبعد اختي الثانيه بشرتها (مختلطه وحسااااااااااااااسه)
استخدمته على ويها والنتيجه واااااااااااااااااو
وحد لون ويها واستوت طرررررررررررررر





هاي ستة تجارب لستة اشخاص وبشراتهم مختلفه 


باختصار يا بنات
هالكريم يعالج:
1) النمش والكلف سواء كلف الحمل او غيره
2)الحبوب و آثــــــارها + حب الشباب
3)تصبغات البشره + الرؤوس السوداء (يعني يوحد لون البشره)
4) جفاف البشــــــــره ويخلي ملمسها وشكلها شرات الياهال ( بيبي فيس )



النتيجه:
1)يخلي البشره صاااااااااااااااافيه من (الحبوب وآثارها + النمش + الكلف + التصبغات) 
2) يخلي البشره ناااااااااعمه مثل بشرة الاطفال
3) يوحد لون البشره
4) بياااااااااااااااااااااض x بيااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااا ااض




تركيبة الكريم:
الكريم عباره عن اعشاب طبيعيه 
بالاضافه الى ماده مسنفره 
ولما تحطينه على بشرتج تحسين ان في حبيبات صغيره شرات السنفره 
هالحبيبات تخلي المسام تتفتح بمقدار بسيط بحيث الكريم يدش داخل الجلد
وبعدين يعالج مشكلة البشره سواء حبوب او نمش او غيره


وبعد استخدامه بحدود سبوع وشوي
بتشوفين ان بشرتج انشدت وايد والدهوون اختفت حتى ولو كانت بشرتج دهنيه 
وعقبها بتلاحظين ان بشرتج بدت تتقشر من ذاتها
وقتها حطي ع ويهج قناع هملايا ونا افضل منتجات هملايا لانها طبيعيه مثل الكريم
والنتيجه وااااااااايد حلوه



وهاي صورة الكريم واسمحولي لانها مب واضحه ولاني ظللتها بشكل مب حلو
وللمعلوميه الكريم ما ينباع بالسوق
وحصلت عليه عن طريق الريال اللي ينتجه




مكتوب ع العلبه:
كريم لتبييض البشره
مستخلص من الاعشاب الطبيعية
خالي من اي مواد كيماوية
(احذروا التقليد)




وهاي تجربتي الشخصيه الاكثر من رائعه
وبالفعل هالكريم اعجووووووووووووبه
مااااااااااااا شاء الله عليه الريال اللي صنعه عبقري .. يزاه الله كل خير

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## أموله دلوعه

|[]| ]¦¦[ طريقـــــــة استخــــــــــــدام الكريـــــــــم ]¦¦[ |[]|


غلايه قبل انج تحطين الكريم ع ويهج غسليه بالصابون او الجل اللي يناسبج

وعساس النتيجه تنبان بسرعه حطيه مرتين في اليوم

1) مره كل ليله قبل لا ترقدين لصبح 

(الطرييقه انج: تغسلين ويهج بالصاااااابوووووونه واكررررررر بالصابووووونه لان شيء حلوات ما يحبون يغسلون ويهم لا بالصابونه ولا بالجل 

وشرط اساسي لهالكريم تستخدمين صابونه او جل .. عقبها تخلين الكريم ع ويهج بحركات دائريه لين تتشربه البشره عدل وبس)
2) والمره ثانيه بأي وقت تبينه بس خليه ع اقل ساعتين وبنفس الطريقه

وعقب سبوع لعشرة ايام تقريبا بتشوفين ان ويهج انشد وايد وان بشرتج جااااااافه

وقتها حطي ع ويهج ماسك هملايا و يكون ويهج نظيف
(طريقة الماسك والصوره بطرشها لكل وحده تاخذ مني بوقتها .. لان شيء بنات استخدموه قبل وقته وبطريقه مب صحيحه )

ملاحظه : يوم تستخدمين القناع ما توقفين استخدام الكريم

يعني تستخدمين القناع مره باليوم والكريم مرتين في اليوم





فديتكن بشرح لكن ليش البشره تستوي جاااااااافه عقب استخدامج الكريم بأسبوع تقريبا :


الكريم يقشر .. وفيه حبيبات صغيره بتحسين بها يوم تحطيه ع ويهج
هالحبيبات تفتح المسام بدرجه معينه وتخلي الكريم يدش داخل بشرتج ويعالج المشاكل اللي بها

عقبها يطلع الاوساخ اللي داخل الجلد او الحبوب او النمش والكلف لخارج البشره بكميات قليله وهالاوساخ لما تتراكم تكون طبقه جلد
وهالطبقه تشد البشره وتخليها جافه 
وعشان تقشرينها تحطين عليها الماسك اللي من هملايا وهو اللي يساعد على تقشيرها من يومين لـ اسيوع .. لين تحسين بشرتج استوت نااااااعمه وتقشرة عدل

هالطبقه اللي يقشرها الكريم مب جلد ويهج العادي
لا يالغاليه
مثلا احينه لسمح الله بدون قصد جرحتي عمرج وطلع دم
هالدم لو ما مسحتيه بقرابة الساعه بيكون طبقه فوق طبقة بشرتج
وثاني يوم بتشوفين ان الدم تحول لجلد لونه بني 
وعقب ماتحطين عليه مرهم او كريم ينشال بسهوله

وهالكريم يسوي نفس الشيء
يطلع الاوساخ اللي تحت الجلد ولما تتعرض للهوا تجف وتتكون على بشرتج على شكل جلد ميت
والقناع يزيلها







فديتكن اللي فيها حبوب + آثارها تكفيها 3 حبات لـ 5 حسب نوع الحبوب اللي بها 

واللي فيها كلف او نمش تكفيها 3 حبات لـ 8 حبات وهالشيء يعتمد ع مدة النمش او الكلف وبشرتج لو بتتقبل الكريم بسرعه او لا

واللي تبى توحد لون ويها تكفيها حبه لـ 3حبات ويعتمد ع حسب التصبغات اللي في ويها ( بس تصبغات ومب اثار حبوب او غيرها )



وبوضح لكم السبب



الكريم وااايد صغير ويادوبه يكفيج سبوعين لـ 3 اسابيع بالكثيير

وخلال استخدامج الكريم اسبوع لـ 10 ايام بتحسين ان بشرتج استوت جافه وبدت تتقشر 
و وقتها بتبدين تستخدمين القناع اللي من هملايا لمدة 5 ايام لـ اسبوع لين تشوفين بشرتج تقشرت زين مازين
وخلال هالفتره ما بتتوقفين عن استخدام الكريم وبتستمرين عليه

هالمده لحالها سبوعين

*وللمعلومه الكريم بتسخدمينه مرتين في اليوم عشان النتايج تنبان بسرعه

يعني خلال هالمده بتكونين استخدمتي علبه و شوي تقريبا
وقتها بتدأ بشرتج تتحسن والحبوب او النمش او الكلف او التصبغات اللي بها تقل بشكل تدريجي 

لو فرضنا ان الحبتين كفوج وعالجو مشاكل بشرتج وما شاء الله ويهج تقبل الكريم بسرعه
يبالج ماتهدين الكريم مره وحده
يعني يبالج حبه ثالثه تستخدمينها مرتين في السبوع ليييييييين تخلص
عشان بشرتج تتعود تستغنى عن الكريم بتدريج وما تتأثر




ونا انصح اي وحده تبى من هالكريم تستمر بالعلاج للاخر ومب تتكاسل بنص الدرب

ولو استمريتي واستخدمتي الكريم شرات ما حطيت اضمنلج نتيجه وااايد حلوه وبتستانسين عليها باذن الله وبتدعين لي

احيييييينه نيي للأسعار

فديتج كريم الويه 
لو بتشلينه لحاله الحبه بـ 150درهم
ولو بتشلين حبتين واكثر بنزلج السعر

بالنسبه لتوصيل عن طريق شركات التوصيل .. يوصلنه لج لباب بيتج وتحاسبينهم
لو تبين تحددين لي شركه معينه ماعندي مانع

والبيزات ترومين تحولينها لي عن طريق :
1) الصرافه
2) ايداع بالبنك ويكون بالمجان
3) تحولين لي عن طريق البنك ورقم حسابي ببنك الامارات


واكرر ان ماعندي اي مندووووووووووبه وما احلل اي حد ينقل موضوعي بدون اذني 

و بــــــــس

ولو عندكم اي استفسار حياكم الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

بسم الله

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## دهن_العود

موووفقه باذن الله

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

بالتوفيق 
صغري الصور حبوبة وظللي وجه المرأة على المنتج

----------


## الغيثية

اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..

----------


## أموله دلوعه

سبحـــــــــــــان الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

الحمدلله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لا اله الا الله

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يووووفقج

----------


## أموله دلوعه

الله اكبر

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ويااااااااااااااااج يالغلا

----------


## أموله دلوعه

سبحاااااااان الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

الحمدللــــــــــه

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ولا اله الا الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

الله اكبر

----------


## أموله دلوعه

سبحااااااان الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

بسم الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

سبحاااااااااااااااااااااان الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

سبحاااااااااااااان الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

الله اكبر

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لا اله الا الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

الله اكبر

----------


## أموله دلوعه

سبحان الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

الحمدلله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

سبحان الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

الحمدلله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لا اله الا الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

سبحان الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

يالله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

سبحان الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

الحمدلله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لا اله الا الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

الحمدلله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

الله اكبر
الله اكبر

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لا اله الا الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

يالله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

الحمدلله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لا اله الا الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

يالله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

الحمدلله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

الحمدلله

الله اكبر

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

رررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

حمدالله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

سبحااااااان الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لا اله الا الله

----------


## هناوه

الغاليه انا بشرتي ناشفه وفيها كلف من النوع العميق مب السطحي ما خليت كريمات تقشير ما استخدمتهن بس ما فيه فايده وما فيه حبوب فشو تشوفين هل الكريم بينفع هالنوع من البشره وهل بيخوز الكلف ؟ وعادي اطلع في الشمس وانا حاطه هالكريم والا يحتاج واقي فوقه وكم حبه احتاج ؟

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuup
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

الحمدلله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

الحمدلله
لا اله الا الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

سبحان الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

الحمدلله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

الله اكبر

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

سبحان الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

سبحان الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## بيت دانة

بالتوفيق يافلا

----------


## أموله دلوعه

يا الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ويااااج حببتي

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

سبحااااااااااان الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

رررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

يالله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

بسم الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

رررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## الفيروزي

بالتوفيج

 :Smile:

----------


## أموله دلوعه

بسم الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

بسم الله

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

upppppppp

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

رررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## S.D

موفقه

----------


## أموله دلوعه

رفععععععععععععع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

وياج حببتي

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

لرررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

upppppppppppppppp

----------


## أموله دلوعه

رررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

رررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

رررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## mayme

انزين حبيبتي هذا اللى قلتيليه عن منج حق الويه وانا ابغي حق الويه و الجسم عشااان ابيضه وافتكت من الحبوب صغار في الجسم مع البقع ابغي ح____________ل شوووو اسوي واكيييد يبيض مب لازم يعني احط عقب يبيض واذا ما حطييته ما يبيض مااااحب كذاا مثل عقب اسبووووع اتشووفين بياااااض وانتي اتكووونين مرتاااحه ومب لازم كل شوي اتحطيينه عشان تيضيين والله يعطييج العافيه وسمووحه ع قصور 
بلييييييييز ردي علي ابسرعه اوك في حفظ الله 😔😔

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااب

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااباااااااااااااا اااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## أموله دلوعه

اااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أموله دلوعه

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------

